# Vintage Raleigh



## 1archer2 (Dec 20, 2016)

I am trying to spark interest in my dad''s vintage Team Raleigh made in Nottingham England. It is Campy Super Record equipped with titanium bottom bracket and titanium freewheel.


----------



## WVBicycles (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah that's one Raleigh a lot of us road bike gurus lust over . I dig the gold anodized wheels nice bike man I am sure that will spark interest.


----------



## 1archer2 (Dec 20, 2016)

I hope so, he is 74 and has been diagnosed with Parkinson's.  He hates to let it go, but his balance is an issue.


----------



## 1archer2 (Dec 21, 2016)

I am under the impression that this is a very rare bicycle. He boasted for many years that this was one of 33 in the world. Can anyone confirm with the serial#


----------



## 1archer2 (Dec 21, 2016)

Serial SB2521 
Frame size 57


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your Dad.

"SB" in the serial number indicates it was made at the Ilkeston plant . I quick google image search turns up many Raleigh Teams,maybe something in this ones past makes it one of 33 ?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 22, 2016)

You might want to raise the question on Bike Forums C&V .  You'll find a very interest group there and people with specific knowledge about your dad's bike. 

There is also a Yahoo group just for these bikes - https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/TI_RALEIGH_TEAM_PROS/info

good luck


----------



## mongeese (Dec 27, 2016)

- 33 - Has another meaning.


----------



## 1archer2 (Dec 27, 2016)

Spoke with Pop this past weekend.  He says the significance of 33 is that in1979 there were only 33 of the 753 teams made. I have no way to confirm his recollection. It may be 34 or 37.


----------



## Intense One (Dec 28, 2016)

Awesome bike especially belonging to your Dad!


----------



## harpon (Jan 9, 2017)

I recall these well, and generally ridden by awesome riders as well.  Young Jeff Bradley springs to mind- a road bike "lifer" who started very young racing- single digits of age- and then was part of the group of Juniors specifically trained by Eddy B. (I am NOT he.)  Once that generation came to maturity- you had to be full-time to stand any chance of competing with them. I guess Lemond and Andy Hampston are the most recognized of the bunch.

The hardened annodized gold rims are awesome especially as the titanium BB, although I recall having a titanium spindle- and it wasn't all that expensive - in the mid 70's on a full campy bike.

On a contrary note- I look at this point as a departure of sorts- going away were the days of Columbus and 531 sort of "standard" full Nuovo and then Super Record bikes, and more exotic things - and expense- would more change the landscape-

taking a "racing bike" even farther from a "touring bike" or transportation bike and into ever more exotic mindsets and expenses that I think eventually damped the racing scene itself.  A full Super Record Columbus SL or Reynolds 753 bike reached about $1200 at the time- I'm sure this bike was over that figure if any at all were sold retail.

It forced a lot of adaptation and other equipment- the bike shops had to have more special tools and on and on through the 80's and 90's, the vastly improving Japanese components gaining more niche.

The Team Record to me represents about the peak of what a road bike was during my own career.  Nice.


----------



## dihummer (Feb 8, 2017)

More information on SBDU frames:

https://raleigh-sb4059.com/2016/03/...i-raleigh-sb-frame-and-frame-number-timeline/


----------



## TeenageShutdown! (Feb 12, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your dad, bruh.

That was a high pedigree bike in its day. The flagship of anything Raleigh put out. If a frame builder wanted to use Reynolds 753 tubing they had to submit an application to Reynolds. Reynold would send out a kit in which the frame builder would assemble. They would in turn submit the frame back to Reynolds in which they would do strength tests. If it passed inspection, the frame builder would be accepted to use the 753 tubing. 

The team bikes are not all that rare, quite plentiful actually. Fortunately for you, though, they are highly collectible. You will have no trouble at all selling it.
There's a RaleighTi group on Yahoo that are quite knowledgeable.

-Billy


----------



## sam g (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello, I saw this old post of the Raleigh Team bike. 
Is it still available ?
Thanks, Sam G.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 25, 2020)

Sam, after 4 years, I'd think you're unlikely to get his attention unless you send him an email or a pm if he has pm notification linked to his e-mail.


----------



## 1archer2 (Jun 25, 2021)

Sam 
It is an old post however I still have the Raleigh Team SB2521 in 57 size, all campy super record with titanium freewheel, titanium crank spindle, titanium wheel axles and seat bolt. It is best to email me, im1archer2@gmail.com


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 25, 2021)

harpon said:


> I recall these well, and generally ridden by awesome riders as well.  Young Jeff Bradley springs to mind- a road bike "lifer" who started very young racing- single digits of age- and then was part of the group of Juniors specifically trained by Eddy B. (I am NOT he.)  Once that generation came to maturity- you had to be full-time to stand any chance of competing with them. I guess Lemond and Andy Hampston are the most recognized of the bunch.
> 
> The hardened annodized gold rims are awesome especially as the titanium BB, although I recall having a titanium spindle- and it wasn't all that expensive - in the mid 70's on a full campy bike.
> 
> ...



Enjoyed your narrative. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seaswood (Jul 17, 2021)

Hang it on the wall if you can!


----------

